# Betta as Babysitter: Betta + 12 Pygmy Cories = Stress/No Stress?



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, so I was thinking about upgrading my mom's female betta that I'm caring for to a 10 gallon tank from her 2 gallon and adding some pygmy cories. I have 2 questions, would 12 pygmy cories be too much for a 10 gallon tank? And would the female betta typically get along with them? Or would she feel like an overwhelmed babysitter?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The betta would probably get along with them, but that is too many fish.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with bml, she would be fine with cories but 12 would be too many for a 10g even if they are pygmy's. 4 or 5 should be ok.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Female bettas are usually pretty mild-mannered as long as you integrate them fairly young. Sometimes the older ones can be mean, but they'll generally leave bottom feeders alone, period. They hang out mid/top level, mostly top.


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

Should be fine but 12 is too much. I would say 5-6 cories (as long as it's pygmy).


----------

